# Guinea pig help/ advice please



## Laura Tennant (Dec 3, 2017)

Our Guineas pig has developed a pretty big lump on her bottom. Managed to get her in the vets tomorrow at 4:30 but now it’s starting to bleed. Has anyone else experienced this with their Guineas pigs?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Laura Tennant Its hard to say for sure without seeing it . it could be an abscess that has burst .
i would ring the vet in the morning and see if they will give you an earlier appointment


----------



## Laura Tennant (Dec 3, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> @Laura Tennant Its hard to say for sure without seeing it . it could be an abscess that has burst .
> i would ring the vet in the morning and see if they will give you an earlier appointment


Thank you very much. The bleeding he stopped so I will keep my fingers crossed that she can still come home with us tonight.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Good luck and paws crossed for you both . Let us know how you get on at the vets .


----------



## Laura Tennant (Dec 3, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> Good luck and paws crossed for you both . Let us know how you get on at the vets .


Thank you very much, really appreciate it and of course I will xx


----------



## Laura Tennant (Dec 3, 2017)

Laura Tennant said:


> Thank you very much, really appreciate it and of course I will xx


Peppa was put too sleep at 5 o'clock. She had a cyst that was inoperable and had lost 240kg in just under 2 weeks. He said she's very tired but a true fighter. He offered pain relief for her but said within a few days tops she would have had a heart attack. Heartbroken!!!


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

oh, I'm so sorry. Poor Peppa  

I have had guinea pigs and they are such characters and so lovable .


----------



## Laura Tennant (Dec 3, 2017)

kimthecat said:


> oh, I'm so sorry. Poor Peppa
> 
> I have had guinea pigs and they are such characters and so lovable .


She was a funny little thing even at the vets tonight she kept nudging my hand away when I tickled her nose. My cousin works there and sat with her when I left so it's nrough me some comfort. Thank you xxx


----------

